# Lakers (49-22) vs Bobcats (25-45) - Wed 3/26



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2600/326fr6.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to put this team away early, and let the starters get some rest.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't have the best of feelings about this game, because the Bobcats always seem to match up well against us. But there really is no excuse not to put a 6-29 road team away when you're fighting for the 1st spot in the West and the 50th win of the season. Too bad Gasol won't play, though.

3:30 AM here I come again! 

Make it 50!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> I don't have the best of feelings about this game, because the Bobcats always seem to match up well against us. But there really is no excuse not to put a 6-29 road team away when you're fighting for the 1st spot in the West and the 50th win of the season. Too bad Gasol won't play, though.
> 
> 3:30 AM here I come again!
> 
> Make it 50!


We win tonight, baby!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are not losing this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We are not losing this game.


Yeah. Even if the team sucks tonight, Kobe will do whatever it takes to win.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We should be fine tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully the Celtics will beat the Suns and the Cavs will beat the Hornets tonight.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully felton doesnt go nuts like he did last time


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Suns are about to lose (down by 21 3:30 left) 

Hornets just made a virtual buzzer beater by West to beat the Cavs by one


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very unfortunate the Hornets had to win.  At least the Suns lost.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I just want to be the first in the west to 50. That's a pretty impressive accomplishment.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Wallace looks fugly


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmm..coming out sluggish as expected


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We better not play sluggish like this the entire game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are playing Lamar Odom Basketball. :yes:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe needs to get it going.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice drive by Kobe there, but poor finish.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton should never shoot a jumpshot.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why the hell Phil took out Odom?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Turnover by Kobe... down 10... already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers struggling early against the Bobcats.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good lord..once again, we will be playing from behind..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...we've fooled around enough...time to start playing guys...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Why the hell Phil took out Odom?


2 fouls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why do we insist on playing like **** all the time?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Horrible offensive posession there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> 2 fouls.


Shoot.

Didn't realize that. We will struggle without L.O.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton with the dunk!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ouch, Wallace with the stuff on Farmar...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great way to end the quarter, with the LONG 3 ball by Farmar.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow what a 3 by Farmar!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Great way to end the quarter, with the LONG 3 ball by Farmar.


Agreed. We're only down 3 after that horrible start.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Agreed. We're only down 3 after that horrible start.


Yep, also didn't realize Walton could still dunk., Good sign form him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke is alive..yay!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder when the last time Walton dunked the ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbenga with the jumper!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Come on...play some DEFENSE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This has been a terrible quarter so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We take too many threes


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are missing shot left and right...eh


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Kobe looks exhausted out there. Jumper is just flat.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jordan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was a great play by Farmar against Wallace.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Kobe looks exhausted out there. Jumper is just flat.


It's looked like that for awhile now, which worries me for the past few games.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't believe this... down 10 to the Bobcats in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Can't believe this... down 10 to the Bobcats in the 2nd quarter.


So much for our comeback. :dead:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny has been the only bright spot in this game so far, for the Lakers.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Eternal said:


> It's looked like that for awhile now, which worries me for the past few games.


Yeah. Dude needs a game off.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny right on cue baby.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Yeah. Dude needs a game off.


Plus he has one of the leagues top flight defenders guarding him in this game.

However Kobes jump shot has bee awful for quite some time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thats right KB24 shut me up with dagger 3's all game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Box out...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe for 3!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like we will close this qtr out but still be down. However, we will come out with fire in the 3rd qtr and blow out the Cats!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe forced that 3...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:sigh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way Kobe looks extremely gangster with his scar.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Fisher to get his own miss, and the nice feed to Turiaf.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did someone just say the s word?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers need to do some damage in this last 2:49 going into the half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Nice play by Fisher to get his own miss, and the nice feed to Turiaf.


Ronny has been the constant in this game. A real bright spot for the Lakers. Ronny got game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cris said:


> Did someone just say the s word?


lol

yes i heard it to. Who was that though. I don't think it was ronny, but i may be wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets close this half out strong!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ronny gets blocked by the rim.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Luke!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a fadeaway by Ronny there! 10 pts already for him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Ronny gets blocked by the rim.


Yes he did, but made up for it on the very next play with the fall away jumper. Ronny has been great!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't believe Luke just created for himself, and actually made the bucket.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yes he did, but made up for it on the very next play with the fall away jumper. Ronny has been great!


Yeah he did make up for it on the next play, which is good to see.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Can't believe Luke just created for himself, and actually made the bucket.


I can't believe you just said that out loud. He will never do it again! JINX


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny keeps the rebound ailve, and Kobe capitalizes!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba!!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Carrol with the 3...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

****!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The entire LA team has made a lot of stupid mistakes. The only guy that can hold his head high has been Ronny.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Luke trying to be fancy...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> The entire LA team has made a lot of stupid mistakes. The only guy that can hold his head high has been Ronny.


True. I sure wish he'd get more minutes even when we are healthy. He seems like such an untapped resource at times.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe has been getting called for a lot of fouls against other wings. He's sitting now with 3. Unreal.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This **** is crazy, man. Lakers seem to be down by at least 10 pts every freaking half time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We fail


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Good defense Fish.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bobcats simply kicked the Lakers backsides all over the place in the 1st half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> This **** is crazy, man. Lakers seem to be down by at least 10 pts every freaking half time.


It's sad that it's coming down to this... Looks like the starters are going to have to play big minutes again in the second half.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We shouldn't be giving up 57 pts to anyone, let alone Bobcats.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

10-0 run by Bobcats to end the half, not what I was expecting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! Some really ****ty play tonight!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe needs to be careful going into the 3rd, and not pick up his 4th foul early.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

what's up with Kobe's shooting?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The One said:


> what's up with Kobe's shooting?


His pinky may be bothering him more then usual lately.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Once i heard that kobe, Fish and odom had a day off i knew this will happen. They should not be rewarded for a subpar game in Oakland (Not stat wise but controlling the game - that first half and 10-0 runto make overtime is not exceptable.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom needs to take control and step up in the second half. He seems almost non-existent so far.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i think that we are still worn out from the Warriors game. Its like everyone is sleep walking out there. Someone throw some cold water on them!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fox just had to put that stat up about Kobe going 14-14 from the FT line. 

They jinxed the next shot!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

there is no way we're winning this game if kobe just keeps throwing up shots.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We are now down 15 to the Bobcats...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... someone stop Richardson...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Richardson got owned


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's shot is down right ugly now.... We are making them look like the Suns.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice steal by Odom there.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmmm


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We got lucky there.  Blocked shot and it still goes in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are terrible... Please god, make andrew and pau come back!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is Odom back to hiding in his hole again. Is there a rule for Odom that he is not allowed to play good consistently. He is allowed to play good ball only once in a blue moon.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cmon... let's comeback in this game!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers love doing that , dig a big hole and try to come back.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome play by Odom there!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Lakers love doing that , dig a big hole and try to come back.


Yep. They love to scare us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Box ****ing Out


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Box ****ing Out


Not possible sorry.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This team pisses me off to 357638747th degree


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's play some ****ing defense here and win this thing.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't the cats want a shot at Beasley?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a block by Kobe!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Don't the cats want a shot at Beasley?


Doesn't look like it, the way their playing tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We lose...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And kobe just picked up #14... ****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damnit Kobe gets a tech...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBE picks up #15... one more and he is done


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Kobe gets ejected.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This is one of the worst games we've played in a long long time.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh wow, 2 techs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes threes 

why? why?why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why? why?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That is not a good sign Kobe, why get yourself thrown out, when the team needs you to win. Selfish I must say.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Theonee said:


> That is not a good sign Kobe, why get yourself thrown out, when the team needs you to win. Selfish I must say.


Kobe has been playing some of his worst ball, and showing his worst sides this past 5 or so games. I wonder what went wrong. Kobe had been playing stellar, efficient, and very good attitude. Since his jumper disappeared, and the refs are not bailing him out. He gets really frustrated on the court now all the time. From yelling at the refs, and screaming at his teammates. It's really to bad. Guy should win the MVP this season, but if the Hornets keep winning, and Kobe keeps having terrible shooting nights, and a bad attitude, he might not get it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Theonee said:


> That is not a good sign Kobe, why get yourself thrown out, when the team needs you to win. Selfish I must say.


 Boneheaded move but hardly selfish. If you're angry, you are going to be angry no matter the circumstance and a lot of players are like that unfortunately


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is ****ing redicious.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What an embarrasing loss.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

of course i sinced this when phil took DJ out right at the height of his game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> Boneheaded move but hardly selfish. If you're angry, you are going to be angry no matter the circumstance and a lot of players are like that.


I agree, but this is the second time he got ejected this year. I am a big Kobe fan myself, but it is disappointing to see him get ejected and picking up more Ts than Wallace. One ejection in a season is acceptable, but twice, shows, he has anger issues.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The One said:


> Boneheaded move but hardly selfish. If you're angry, you are going to be angry no matter the circumstance and a lot of players are like that unfortunately


Difference is, not a lot of players have 15 technical fouls. It's so crucial to win all your games against the sub par teams, because the West is so tough. Now if Kobe gets another Tech this season. He will be suspended for a game. Kobe has to show some restraint. Something Kobe hasn't proven to do so much this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There is absolutely nothing positive that you can take away from this game. What a pathetic effort by every single Lakers tonight. No excuses for losing this game. Congrats to the Bobcats. They've had our number for a few years now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> What an embarrasing loss.


Yeah. I'm a little shocked. I didn't think Lakers would come out as tough as they should.. But a loss I didnt think would be possible. 

At home loss to the Bobcats no less.......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, the Lakers prove again tonight that they are the worst perimeter defending team in the league, and it's really not even that close.

I won't be shocked if we lose to Memphis on Friday.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers lose. The Bobcats played well, but LA didnt' show any heart, and couldnt make a come back. really to bad guys. A very very bad loss to a really bad team from the East.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The only player that played well was DJ. Everyone else played like ****!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Gerald Wallace has a very dope deep voice Very old school.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> The only player that played well was DJ. Everyone else played like ****!


Ronny had a decent game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Does the 15 carry into the playoffs?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe this will boost Kobe's MVP chances because lakers are 0-2 when he got ejected.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Does the 15 carry into the playoffs?


Nope


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Difference is, not a lot of players have 15 technical fouls. It's so crucial to win all your games against the sub par teams, because the West is so tough. Now if Kobe gets another Tech this season. He will be suspended for a game. Kobe has to show some restraint. Something Kobe hasn't proven to do so much this year.


I agree 100 percent. Frustration is apart of the game, but his constant *****ing over everything isn't helping him out.. So why keep doing it? He does get hacked and no calls, but even if he doesn't get hacked and he anticipates a foul he will ***** if theres a lack of call. 

Every game counts.. Get suspended for one game now, and that could cost the Lakers home court advantage in the playoffs. 

And lately, even with his shot horrible off he continues to chuck em in there and he's looking more and more like the Kobe a few years ago. Hornets just made a steady #1 spot statement tonight.. And Paul is making his case for MVP right now.

Seasons almost over, but it's still anyones ball game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well one loss tonight put LA from the number one spot in the west down to the 3rd spot in the west tied with the Spurs.

This is how crucial it is to win every game, especially against the bad teams.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I agree 100 percent. Frustration is apart of the game, but his constant *****ing over everything isn't helping him out.. So why keep doing it? He does get hacked and no calls, but even if he doesn't get hacked and he anticipates a foul he will ***** if theres a lack of call.
> 
> Every game counts.. Get suspended for one game now, and that could cost the Lakers home court advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> ...


Kobe has to play steallar ball the rest of the way, and the Lakers have to beat the bad teams, and beat the Hornets when they come to LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We seriously looked worn down out there. I really do think that those two games against GS took there toll on the whole squad. We looked like zombies for most of the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> We seriously looked worn down out there. I really do think that those two games against GS took there toll on the whole squad. We looked like zombies for most of the game.


I don't know man. They should be able to hold their own against a sub par team who is on on a back to back on the road from the East though. IT was just one of the worst losses of the season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I don't know man. They should be able to hold their own against a sub par team who is on on a back to back on the road from the East though. IT was just one of the worst losses of the season.


And add to the fact we looked worn down agaisnt Golden State in the first game (72 points, 25 pounts off TO's in first quarter alone).

Lakers are in a slump right now. Need to get it together and finish season strong.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont care if it was a sub par team. We all know that we take every teams best shot every night. Especially when were at the top of the West. Every team in the league would love to spoil our chances at the number one seed. 

If im Kobe, i tell Fish and Lamar to argue for from now on as well. We all know hes getting jobbed but its seems the refs are just not listening to him. Perhaps Lamar and Fish can get to them. Or even Phil for that matter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> And add to the fact we looked worn down agaisnt Golden State in the first game (72 points, 25 pounts off TO's in first quarter alone).
> 
> Lakers are in a slump right now. Need to get it together and finish season strong.


Good point, the dog faces, and terrible play isn't something new. It's like we have one really amazing crisp game against the Jazz, barely held on to victory in Dallas. Yet all the other games, seem like were stuck in Mud. And then add to the fact Kobe can't find his jump shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I dont care if it was a sub par team. We all know that we take every teams best shot every night. Especially when were at the top of the West. Every team in the league would love to spoil our chances at the number one seed.
> 
> If im Kobe, i tell Fish and Lamar to argue for from now on as well. We all know hes getting jobbed but its seems the refs are just not listening to him. Perhaps Lamar and Fish can get to them. Or even Phil for that matter.


Well... Let's see if Kobe takes your advice. From a historical opinion, Kobe never takes heed to anyone, and is a guy who plays on the edge. This year though, he just hasn't been able to pull himself back and restrain that emotion. And it's getting him into a lot of trouble that may hurt the Lakers chances at winning. So let's see what happens....

As for teams taking their best shot at us... Sounds like an excuse. You have to win, just look at what the Hornets are doing in the West. They just keep winning. The Lakers have to get it done. We Need Kobe to be Great in these victories. Also keep in mind Odom didn't have a great game tonight, and the Lakers suffered from it. As LO has been the MVP of this team over the past week.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Hornets have there full roster. Its hard to play without 2 of your 3 best players there. If we were to remove West and Chandler from the Hornets i doubt they could keep the pace theyre on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lukes life... What i got from this episode is...

All the white boy's on the Lakers hang out...LOL Interesting.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are going to lose the divison in the last week...watch it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> The Hornets have there full roster. Its hard to play without 2 of your 3 best players there. If we were to remove West and Chandler from the Hornets i doubt they could keep the pace theyre on.


That's true, but it's still an excuse to lose. Great teams play through adversity and win. it's a documented part of the game of basketball. And there is no reason to think we are going to be completely healthy come playoff time. Plus what if we sustain another injury to a guy like Odom, Bryant, and Fisher in the playoffs....

If anything winning and playing together crisp basketball until our bigs get healthy will only help out team get better. I''ve read a lot of books by Phil Jackson, so I know thats the mind set, or philosophical style he implements on the Lakers. It makes sense to, sometimes the Lakers sum of their parts be greater, and sometimes their individuals when healthy like Bryant, Odom, Pau, and Bynum simply make them great. However you really need both aspects to be playing in a cohesive manner to be a great team. Something I think the Lakers are completely capable of. As they've shown glimpses of it through out the season.

However the past week or so this team has only had one really good game. And something is going on with Kobe. He's been extremely inefficient, and just seems frustrated all the time on the court. As documented by the game tonight, he's now at the point that one mental slip can cost him a game, and hurt the team.

Also with New Orleans, they are a no excuse team. They've had injuries to there this season. Don't be foolish. Every team in the NBA goes through injuries, and bad luck. Just not the Lakers. However the point I'm trying to make is creating the opportunity to be a success. The Lakers have been shooting themselfs in the foot the past week, by getting buried by teams in the 1st half. This has nothing to do with injuries to the lakers, but EFFORT. Do yourself a favor, and when the Lakers are down big in the 1st half. Listen to Brian Shaw at half time. He talks about all the stuff Im mentioning up above. He's a very good assistant head coach for LA. And was a very intelligent player in his NBA days, with a dope 3 point shot. Im not really tyring to argue with you so much as maybe take you down a road you travel as well, but look at it differently.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Bobcats had won three straight over the Lakers before losing 106-97 in Charlotte last month


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can somebody please explain to me what's the point of this?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Also with New Orleans, they are a no excuse team. *They've had injuries to there this season.* Don't be foolish. differently.


i think it was combined total of about 13 games missed by players on the Hornets. We had well over a 100 games missed.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> We seriously looked worn down out there. I really do think that those two games against GS took there toll on the whole squad. We looked like zombies for most of the game.


Exactly.

Come on, the rest of you, you're being too hard on this team. They've had games every two days with a basically 8 man rotation since Gasol went down and played two exhausting games against the Warriors (check out the minutes numbers for Kobe and Odom). They looked like crap tonight, physically. From the first time we went down, I knew that the Cats would win. They looked fresh and energized. One of the worst games of the whole season. We better start getting guys back or we'll drop from the top4 regardless of our "soft" schedule. (btw, it doesn't look all that soft upon further review)

Thank goodness I didn't wake up for this **** and watched it in the morning. I'd be pissed as ****.

@23AJ: you're worrying too much about Kobe's MVP, imo. He needs to get his act together, the team needs to get rested, we need guys to come back and start winning games and go strong into the playoff. **** the MVP, for all I care. It would be more disappointing if Kobe got it and we get bounced in the 1st round. 

Phil's got to be pissed though.

peace


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The One said:


> i think it was combined total of about 13 games missed by players on the Hornets. We had well over a *160* games missed.


Fixed it for you 

Of course CubanLaker is right once again. Take off Chandler and West, and a couple other bench guys from the Hornets and let's see how Chris Paul carries that team.

You became unrealistic, guys. I mean I love the wins against Dallas, Utah, Seattle and even GSW, but let's be real here. We're not Phoenix. We are not able to play such hard games with an 8 player rotation. I think we all need to chill.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have a losing 3-5 all-time record against Bobcats.

Kobe is playing with fire now. One more tech...and he is suspended for a game. Lakers need to get their act together.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what a wonderful morning.....



> The Bobcats gave them more than a challenge Wednesday. And, after sweeping the Lakers last season, again proved to be a thorn in their side.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why don't you go troll somewhere else?


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what's the point of this?


ugh she looks so shabby


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

it could be worse guys we could be Mavs fans, besides the Suns lost and we are still only 1 game back of the Hornets who beat the LeBrons by a GW last night


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Or we could be Rockets fans. The only thing they'll be remembered after this season ends is the 22-winning streak and another 1st round exit.

p.s.: I never lower myself to this level, but when a person who doesn't cheer neither for the Lakers nor the Bobcats, comes into a game thread filled with disappointment and drops a brainless one-liner, I tend to get more agressive.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Or we could be Rockets fans. The only thing they'll be remembered after this season ends is the 22-winning streak and another 1st round exit.
> 
> p.s.: I never lower myself to this level, but when a person who doesn't cheer neither for the Lakers nor the Bobcats, comes into a game thread filled with disappointment and drops a brainless one-liner, I tend to get more agressive.


I'm a Bobcat fan, Emeka is from "H-town".....& it's still a wonderful day! :rofl2:

You should read the Houston/Bobcats Game thread


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have nothing to comment or reply on today...I just wanna puke.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I'm a Bobcat fan, Emeka is from "H-town".....& it's still a wonderful day! :rofl2:
> 
> You should read the Houston/Bobcats Game thread


No need to bait here...


----------

